# Visual Studio Code Probleme



## Ugi25 (1. Feb 2021)

Hi,

mein Englisch ist nicht besonders gut, deshalb dachte ich, frage ich mal hier 

Ich kriege immer diese Fehlermeldung in VS Code angezeigt:


bzw,



Was bedeutet das und wie kann ich das aufheben?

Danke!


----------



## kneitzel (1. Feb 2021)

Das ist aber kein Codeschnipsel oder Projekt 

Und das ist nur eine Information / Warnung. Du kannst indem Verzeichnis mit Deinem hs File einfach eine hie.yaml Datei anlegen mit dem Inhalt:

```
cradle:
  stack:
```
Dann sollte die Warnung weg sein.

Siehe dazu ggf. https://github.com/mpickering/hie-bios. 

Aber Informationen auf Deutsch habe ich so erst einmal nicht zur Hand. Zur Not einfach mal die Webseiten übersetzen lassen von Google oder einem entsprechenden Dienst Deine Wal....


----------



## Ugi25 (1. Feb 2021)

Danke. Habe jetzt folgendes gemacht. In dem Ordner, wo meine Haskell-Dateien sich befinden, eine Datei. namens hie.yaml erstellt und das hier reingeschrieben...



Ist das soweit richtig? Zumidnest erscheint jetzt keine Fehlermeldung mehr..


----------



## kneitzel (1. Feb 2021)

Ja genau, aber wie gesagt: Das war keine Fehlermeldung sondern nur ein Hinweis.  Ein Hinweis, der Dir gesagt hat, dass diese Konfiguration nicht gefunden wurde und daher der Standard genommen wird. Und das, was Du da jetzt erstellt hast, ist der Standard meine ich. Daher macht es von der Ausführung her keinen Unterschied - außer eben, dass diese Meldung nicht mehr kommt.


----------



## Ugi25 (1. Feb 2021)

Cool. Vielen Dank.

Eine Frage hätte ich noch. 
Ist es normal, dass das hier schon seit Stunden im Hintergrund läuft....



Also, mich stört es zwar nicht, aber anscheinend kann er da etwas nicht richtig verarbeiten, oder?


----------



## kneitzel (1. Feb 2021)

Ich kenne mich mit Visual Studio Code nicht aus, daher kann ich dazu nichts sagen. Aber das Symbol mit den zwei Pfeilen deutet etwas darauf hin, dass es nichts ist, das eine einfache Meldung ist. Hast Du es mal angeklickt?

Ansonsten kann es einfach als Info für Dich gedacht sein, weil er da irgendwas gesetzt hat für das onlyParenthesis.hs.

Aber wie gesagt: Ich kann da leider nicht wirklich weiter helfen und freue mich, dass die kleine Info, die ich geben konnte, etwas geholfen hat.


----------



## Ugi25 (1. Feb 2021)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Ich kenne mich mit Visual Studio Code nicht aus, daher kann ich dazu nichts sagen. Aber das Symbol mit den zwei Pfeilen deutet etwas darauf hin, dass es nichts ist, das eine einfache Meldung ist. Hast Du es mal angeklickt?
> 
> Ansonsten kann es einfach als Info für Dich gedacht sein, weil er da irgendwas gesetzt hat für das onlyParenthesis.hs.
> 
> Aber wie gesagt: Ich kann da leider nicht wirklich weiter helfen und freue mich, dass die kleine Info, die ich geben konnte, etwas geholfen hat.


Kein Thema, hast mir schon weitergeholfen, danke!


----------



## mihe7 (8. Feb 2021)

Ugi25 hat gesagt.:


> Ist es normal, dass das hier schon seit Stunden im Hintergrund läuft....


Denke nicht, da stehen in der Regel einfache Statusmeldungen, die dann auch wieder verschwinden


----------

